# New litter available!



## F.U.R. (Aug 27, 2009)

A combo of tan, agouti and black rex and standard fur. Berkshire, hooded, capped w/ headspot!

Visit my site for pics and more info! http://www.freewebs.com/foreverunleased/


----------

